# To Support / Support (Financial)



## RhoKappa

I am not sure which verb specified in the online dictionary applies here.  Support, in the financial sense, means to give money, either in donations or in being a customer at a business.  The Russian word offered in the dictionary is зарабатывать, but I want to make sure it is correct with the community here.  Also, what is the noun form of this financial support?  Here are some examples.

1. Public television is paid with viewer donations, and they often say in commercials, "Thank you for your support!"
2. A restaurant owner offers a free holiday dinner for his regular customers.  He begins the dinner by saying, "Thank you for supporting us this past winter."
3. These violent drug addicts support their habit with bank robberies.

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## DrDIT

We use the same word, "поддерживать" or "поддерживать финансово" to make things clear.
1. Public television is paid with viewer donations, and they often say in commercials, "Thank you for your support!"
Общественное телевидение существует на пожертвования зрителей. В рекламе часто говорится "Спасибо за вашу поддержку!"
2. A restaurant owner offers a free holiday dinner for his regular customers. He begins the dinner by saying, "Thank you for supporting us this past winter."
Владелец ресторана предлагает постоянным клиентам бесплатные обеды в выходные дни. Перед началом обеда он говорит: "Спасибо за то, что поддержали нас прошлой зимой".
As to #3, "поддерживать" does not seem to fit (in both languages). 
3. These violent drug addicts support their habit with bank robberies.
Наркоманы грабят банки, чтобы тратить деньги на наркотики.


----------



## Rosett

I’d rather put it this way:

1. Спасибо, что вы нас поддержали (perf.)
2. Спасибо, что вы поддерживали (imperf.) нас зимой. (Из контекста следует, какая это была зима).
3. ... зарабатывают на своё пристрастие грабежами банков.


----------



## RhoKappa

Here is another example which for me is very hard to say in Russian.

4. You cannot support owning a car with a small salary.

Specifically, owning a car means being able to afford gasoline, insurance and maintenance costs.  How do you specify "support" in this sense?  I guess another way to say it will be this.

4a. Owning a car requires a large salary to support it, and the more expensive the car is, the higher the salary must be.

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## Maroseika

I'd say содержать машину.


----------



## Rosett

Финансировать (машину, проект и т.п.)



Rosett said:


> I’d rather put it this way:
> 
> 1. Спасибо, что вы нас поддержали (perf.)
> 2. Спасибо, что вы поддерживали (imperf.) нас зимой. (Из контекста следует, какая это была зима).
> 3. ... зарабатывают на своё пристрастие грабежами банков.


Вариант: Поддерживать материально.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Финансировать (машину, проект и т.п.)


Боюсь, что так не говорят: "У меня слишком маленькая зарплата, я не могу финансировать большую машину".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Боюсь, что так не говорят: "У меня слишком маленькая зарплата, я не могу финансировать большую машину".


Так говорят в русском зарубежье, от Белоруссии до Новой Зеландии и Аргентины, не говоря уж о Европе и Северной Америке - везде, где развит потребительский кредит.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Так говорят в русском зарубежье


Видимо, именно поэтому "финансировать машину" звучит столь неестественно.
Кроме того, непонятно, при чем тут кредит. Вопрос был о расходах на содержание - бензин, страховка, техобслуживание.


----------



## Vovan

> Owning a car requires a large salary to support it.
> You cannot support owning a car with a small salary.



_
При ма́ленькой зарпла́те не хвата́ет (or: "не хва́тит" - a future tense form as a prediction) де́нег на содержа́ние маши́ны.
(Literally: With a small salary, there's not (or: there won't be) enough money to support owning a car.)

Что́бы содержа́ть маши́ну, ну́жно име́ть большу́ю зарпла́ту.
(Literally: To support owning a car, you have to have a large salary.)_​


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Видимо, именно поэтому "финансировать машину" звучит столь неестественно.
> Кроме того, непонятно, при чем тут кредит. Вопрос был о расходах на содержание - бензин, страховка, техобслуживание.


Подавляющее большинство личных машин в странах с развитым потребительским кредитом покупается под небольшой процент при определённом первоначальном взносе с выплатой подобно ипотеке, либо берётся в пользование на несколько лет за фиксированные помесячно платежи (в таком случае километраж ограничен и машину необходимо вернуть в приличном состоянии, соответствующем пробегу), которые входят в общую стоимость финансирования содержания машины.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Подавляющее большинство личных машин в странах с развитым потребительским кредитом покупается под небольшой процент


Returning to the question of *RhoKappa* ("support" in the sense of being able to afford gasoline, insurance and maintenance costs), I'd like to repeat  that "финансировать машину" sounds quite unnatural, as if said by a foreigner. Of course, the matter is Russian language spoken in its main area and not the language beyond the area.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Returning to the question of *RhoKappa* ("support" in the sense of being able to afford gasoline, insurance and maintenance costs), I'd like to repeat  that "финансировать машину" sounds quite unnatural, as if said by a foreigner. Of course, the matter is Russian language spoken in its main area and not the language beyond the area.


I can’t see why are you adding gasoline to содержание машины.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> I can’t see why are you adding gasoline to содержание машины.


Maybe because cars consume gasoline? And as clearly stated in the question, "owning a car means being able to afford gasoline, insurance and maintenance costs"?


----------



## RhoKappa

Yes, to support a car, you must be able to buy all the necessary expenses (i.e., gas, insurance and maintenance/repairs) that come along with a car.


----------



## Rosett

RhoKappa said:


> Yes, to support a car, you must be able to buy all the necessary expenses (i.e., gas, insurance and maintenance/repairs) that come along with a car.


You need gasoline to drive a car for a distance as required, this is expense for transport. Or, you’ll be buying not gasoline but bus/train tickets/passes, or ride share, instead, leaving your car behind in the driveway or carpool. However, insurance, license, and maintenance are still on the bill, even if you drive zero miles. And, unless you bought your car for cash, there’re monthly payments to the lesser or to the bank, that can be a way more than insurance/license/maintenance together, depending on the car.


----------



## RhoKappa

Содержать basically means to buy the needs of a family or person as well as a thing (like a car)?  So here is my guess at this example.

1. Tanya asks for money to buy a car.  Yuri knows that Tanya has many rich boyfriends, so he tells her, "I don't want to support you anymore!"

I guess it would be, simply, "Я больше не хочу содержать тебя"?  Does that sound natural?


----------



## Maroseika

RhoKappa said:


> 1. Tanya asks for money to buy a car.  Yuri knows that Tanya has many rich boyfriends, so he tells her, "I don't want to support you anymore!"
> 
> I guess it would be, simply, "Я больше не хочу содержать тебя"?  Does that sound natural?


Yes, it sounds fine. But содержать means to buy ALL the needs of someone.
So if Yuriy did not buy all her needs before, but only some needs from time to time, he would rather say: Я не хочу больше помогать тебе, попроси своих богатых друзей.


----------

